# Intro...



## c_ronius (Mar 16, 2010)

Howdy folks!

I've lurked for years, and now the new forum may actually get me to chime in. Much needed improvement.

I can be found floating around Tampa in my modified OD16, which I built in '01. Anytide and a pile of bananas can often be found aboard.

Thanks for the good info provided here throughout the years, looking forward to contributing where I can.

Nick.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

OD16? Bateau design?

Welcome! And I'm sorry about Anytide, he is like a gremlin. Cute and sweet but don't feed him after midnight!


----------



## c_ronius (Mar 16, 2010)

Gramps said:


> OD16? Bateau design?
> 
> Welcome! And I'm sorry about Anytide, he is like a gremlin. Cute and sweet but don't feed him after midnight!


Yep Bateau.
Thanks! Don't know about cute or sweet, but don't feed him whiskey after midnight for sure.


----------

